# PM full message, don't know why



## MM (Feb 2, 2003)

I've been little by little reducing the number of stored PMs, but just received an email saying I've exceeded my quota.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Yes, you reached the *quota of 150 message*s for Registered Users. I increased it to 200.

It is advisable to archive your important messages locally every now and then.


----------

